# Jobless after virus lockdown, India's poor struggle to eat



## manlion

Untold numbers are now out of work and many families have been left struggling to eat.

“Our first concern is food, not the virus,” said Suresh Kumar, 60, a bicycle rickshaw driver in New Delhi.

He said he has a family of six who rely on his normal daily earnings of 300 rupees ($4),

"I don’t know how I will manage,” he said.

In the northeastern state of Assam, police handed out rice in some of the poorest districts, an informal effort they said they hope to ramp up in coming days.

In India's most populous state, Uttar Pradesh, the government sent 1,000 rupees ($13) to 2 million informal workers who are registered in a government database and have bank accounts. It was handing out free food rations to those who are not registered, though some in the state capital, Lucknow, said they weren't aware of such handouts.

In New Delhi, authorities teamed up with local charities and aid groups to map out locations where the city's poor tend to congregate, distributing 500 hot meals cooked at government schools, political party offices and shelter kitchens.

Details of the programs, from how well-funded they were to how many people they hope to help, remained scant, however.

“These are extraordinary times and proving food to the poor is a mammoth task,” said Vinay K. Stephen, who runs a nonprofit group working with the government to feed the capital’s homeless. “But we will do it.”

But many were doubtful.

With passenger rail, bus and airline services suspended, Prabhulal Kumar, 21, was among many Indians headed to their hometowns on foot.

Walking out of New Delhi on Thursday for a village in Uttar Pradesh, some 550 kilometers (345 miles) away, Kumar said he would starve in the capital without work.

“There is no one to help me. I am running out of foodstuff and milk. How are we going to survive here?” he said.

Economists had urged the government to create a stimulus package to blunt the effects of the lockdown on the poor, many of whom migrated to big cities for work and now find themselves unable to earn a living or return to their villages after Indian Railways suspended all passenger service or the first time in its 150 years of operation.

The $22 billion package announced Thursday, which includes distributing five kilograms (11 pounds) of grains and one kilogram (2.2 pounds) of lentil beans every month from government stocks to 800 million people, is in addition to an earlier pledge of $2 billion to bolster the health care system.

The poor aren't the only ones hurt by the lockdown. Those with money to spend in shops have met with long lines and confusing regulations.

In the city of Bangalore, people crowded roadside vendors outside a closed wholesale vegetable market. Others stood in line outside grocery stores behind chalked markings to maintain social distance.

At one store in Lucknow, people ignored the new social isolation norms to keep at least one meter (3.3 feet) apart and crammed in to buy food during the state government's limited window for shopping.

“I know it is risky and (one can) get infected," said Kamlesh Saxena, a government employee shopping at the store. “But I have no choice.”

___

Associated Press writers Biswajeet Banerjee in Lucknow, Dar Yasin in Srinagar, Aijaz Rahi in Bangalore, Altaf Qadri in New Delhi and Wasbir Hussain in Gauhati contributed to this report.


----------



## CrazyZ

You can survive 3 weeks without eating. 21 days will be cutting it close for many of the most vulnerable in India.


----------



## Nilu Pule

JafarQureshi said:


> By end of April-2020, Indian population would be 500 Million. I expect most of the Hindus to die as Muslims eat hygienic and nutritious food.


Looks your fantasy will come true


----------



## RPK

JafarQureshi said:


> By end of April-2020, Indian population would be 500 Million. I expect most of the Hindus to die as Muslims eat hygienic and nutritious food.



Most of the Kerala cases comes from Kasaragod and Kannur. Go check the demographics of these two district.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

hang tight, Indian govt will send food soon, they will take back some extra food from army.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Asimzranger

#fakenewj modi make india great again

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kmc_chacko

CrazyZ said:


> You can survive 3 weeks without eating. 21 days will be cutting it close for many of the most vulnerable in India.



Finance minister Nirmala Sitharaman has announced a slew of measures to deal with the economic distress caused due to the coronavirus pandemic and the subsequent lockdown announced to deal with the situation.


PM Gareeb Kalyan Scheme will entail Rs 1.7 lakh crore.

It will include both cash transfer and food security.

Provide insurance cover worth Rs 50 lakh for sanitation workers, ASHA workers, doctors, nurses, paramedics in case they need it as they are on the frontlines of the corona battle.

Over and above 5kg of rice/wheat that is already given, another 5 kg per person will be given free to around 80 crore people through PDS. Besides, one kg of preferred and region specific choice of pulse will also be given

Direct cash transfer through DBT
Farmers: First instalment of Rs 2,000 of PM Kisan will be given in first week of April. 8.69 cr farmers will get immediate benefit out of it.
MNREGA: Increase in wage rate from Rs 182 to Rs 202 amounting to increase of Rs 2000 per worker leading to benefitting 5 crore people.
Old age/widows: An ex-gratia amount of Rs 1,000 for next three months available in two instalments. It will benefit 3 crore widows and senior citizens.
Women Jan Dhan account holders: Ex gratia of Rs 500 per month for next three months. This will benefit 20 crore women.
Women Ujjawala sheme beneficiaries: For three months, free cylinders. Will benefit 8.3 crore BPL families.
Women Self Help Groups: Under the Deen Dayal National Livelihood Mission, collateral free loan will be given up to Rs 20 lakh from Rs 10 lakh earlier. Impact on 7 crore holders through 63 lakh SHGs.
Organised sector: Government of India will pay the EPF contribution both of the employer and the employee put together 24% for next three months. This is for those establishments with up to 100 employees, 90% of them earning less than Rs 15,000.
For organised sector, EPFO regulation will be amended so that workers can draw up to 75% for their contingency expenditure non-refundable advance or three months of wages in advance whichever is less. This will benefit 4.8 cr workers.
Construction workers: State government have been directed to use the welfare fund for building & construction labourers which has around Rs 31,000 crore to help those who are facing economic disruption because of the lockdown.
Utilise the funds available under the district mineral fund for testing activities, medical screening, providing health attention needed to fight the coronavirus pandemic.

https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...ief-package-for-poor/articleshow/74825054.cms


----------



## Fekay

We should never jest about the situation of poor and desolate. These are difficult times and you never know what might come your way...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## manlion




----------



## manlion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243787896206712832


----------



## Andhadhun

Propaganda VS Reality,

*Villagers file complaint alleging children were asked to pose like eating grass.. ! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistansdefender

CrazyZ said:


> You can survive 3 weeks without eating. 21 days will be cutting it close for many of the most vulnerable in India.


Who. An survive 3 weeks without eating yar. Had hai. They are already under nourished.


----------



## Andhadhun

Propaganda vs Reality,

NDTV said Johns Hopkins University has published a report saying India May see 25 crore cases in next 3 months. 

*Truth- University says they haven't given any such reports.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## INS_Vikrant

Nah we are fine, doing much better than expected.


----------



## Andhadhun

Indian Railway doing its bit, 

















Providing Health care to Far flung parts of India.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243612123608969216

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

Andhadhun said:


> Propaganda VS Reality,
> 
> *Villagers file complaint alleging children were asked to pose like eating grass.. ! *




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243785810932928512

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Andhadhun

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243396495136575489


manlion said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243785810932928512



Sound like regular death, maybe due to some illness. 

None of the people in that picture looks like they are starving.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243750831066775552


----------



## IFB

Andhadhun said:


> Propaganda vs Reality,
> 
> NDTV said Johns Hopkins University has published a report saying India May see 25 crore cases in next 3 months.
> 
> *Truth- University says they haven't given any such reports.*



@jamahir you need to see this sir.

This NDTV will write bad things about their own mother if you give them money...this problem is there in all indian media...from regional to national...100% corrupt and fake.


----------



## manlion

Andhadhun said:


> Sound like regular death, maybe due to some illness.
> 
> None of the people in that picture looks like they are starving.


----------



## El Sidd

manlion said:


>



Har Har Inquilab


----------



## Andhadhun

manlion said:


>



LOL. So your real grouse is the Re-telecast of Ramayana  

BURN.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243794548246990848

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## manlion

Andhadhun said:


> Indian Railway doing its bit,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Providing Health care to Far flung parts of India.


 can these coaches be used to bring the migrant workers to their homes ?


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243564721048961026


----------



## Andhadhun

manlion said:


> can these coaches be used to bring the migrant workers to their homes ?
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243564721048961026



LOL. BUSES has been arranged to bring them back yesterday itself.  

If only you read the news.


----------



## padamchen

RSS workers making bombs ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Andhadhun

Propaganda VS Reality,

*Caravan editor spreads fake news, claims Coronavirus tests are not free in India*

https://www.opindia.com/2020/03/coronavirus-test-cost-india-free-fact-check/

Reality: It is free in government laboratories, while it will cost some money in private labs which can’t exceed ₹4500.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## thunderr

That is where ImranKhan is far better than these leaders.He said I can put a curfew in no time but when I think of these poor daily basis earning ppl my hands get tied.Riches can afford to be at home and eat everything from their stockpile but poor will die of hunger.Jao bc attay kay bow ka poch kar ao pehlay ohr kahu lockdown


----------



## Andhadhun

thunderr said:


> That is where ImranKhan is far better than these leaders.He said I can put a curfew in no time but when I think of these poor daily basis earning ppl my hands get tied.Riches can afford to be at home and eat everything from their stockpile but poor will die of hunger.Jao bc attay kay bow ka poch kar ao pehlay ohr kahu lockdown



lol. sure. imran who did NOTHING is better than Modi who did this, 

























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243518585407803394
The one and Only Yogi Adityanath  

UP govt. to arrange for 1000 Free Buses for the convenience of those migrating due to Corono Virus.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243785186858242048

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243816891111497728
Leading by example, 






RSS Swayamsevaks served Food Lockdown affected needy people at Tiruchirappalli, Tamilnadu.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243813375731060736

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

kmc_chacko said:


> Finance minister Nirmala Sitharaman has announced a slew of measures to deal with the economic distress caused due to the coronavirus pandemic and the subsequent lockdown announced to deal with the situation.
> 
> 
> PM Gareeb Kalyan Scheme will entail Rs 1.7 lakh crore.
> 
> It will include both cash transfer and food security.
> 
> Provide insurance cover worth Rs 50 lakh for sanitation workers, ASHA workers, doctors, nurses, paramedics in case they need it as they are on the frontlines of the corona battle.
> 
> Over and above 5kg of rice/wheat that is already given, another 5 kg per person will be given free to around 80 crore people through PDS. Besides, one kg of preferred and region specific choice of pulse will also be given
> 
> Direct cash transfer through DBT
> Farmers: First instalment of Rs 2,000 of PM Kisan will be given in first week of April. 8.69 cr farmers will get immediate benefit out of it.
> MNREGA: Increase in wage rate from Rs 182 to Rs 202 amounting to increase of Rs 2000 per worker leading to benefitting 5 crore people.
> Old age/widows: An ex-gratia amount of Rs 1,000 for next three months available in two instalments. It will benefit 3 crore widows and senior citizens.
> Women Jan Dhan account holders: Ex gratia of Rs 500 per month for next three months. This will benefit 20 crore women.
> Women Ujjawala sheme beneficiaries: For three months, free cylinders. Will benefit 8.3 crore BPL families.
> Women Self Help Groups: Under the Deen Dayal National Livelihood Mission, collateral free loan will be given up to Rs 20 lakh from Rs 10 lakh earlier. Impact on 7 crore holders through 63 lakh SHGs.
> Organised sector: Government of India will pay the EPF contribution both of the employer and the employee put together 24% for next three months. This is for those establishments with up to 100 employees, 90% of them earning less than Rs 15,000.
> For organised sector, EPFO regulation will be amended so that workers can draw up to 75% for their contingency expenditure non-refundable advance or three months of wages in advance whichever is less. This will benefit 4.8 cr workers.
> Construction workers: State government have been directed to use the welfare fund for building & construction labourers which has around Rs 31,000 crore to help those who are facing economic disruption because of the lockdown.
> Utilise the funds available under the district mineral fund for testing activities, medical screening, providing health attention needed to fight the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> https://economictimes.indiatimes.co...ief-package-for-poor/articleshow/74825054.cms


Yet the reality of this smoke and mirrors list of action points will be some guy serving soup in an abandoned school as poor Indians queue up. Wtf are you people on? Do you believe these nonsensical plans when at least 100 MILLION of your nation are migrant workers??

No wire transfer is going to feed these sods. And when they all congregate to queue up, whoops, there goes the lockdown.

India is a circus masquerading as a legitimate business.



Andhadhun said:


> lol. sure. imran who did NOTHING is better than Modi who did this,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243518585407803394
> The one and Only Yogi Adityanath
> 
> UP govt. to arrange for 1000 Free Buses for the convenience of those migrating due to Corono Virus.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243785186858242048
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243816891111497728
> Leading by example,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RSS Swayamsevaks served Food Lockdown affected needy people at Tiruchirappalli, Tamilnadu.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243813375731060736


Idiot. Look at the crowd congregation in one of your posts. You just don't understand that having so many poor people is going to mess up your poorly prepared steps.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Andhadhun

masterchief_mirza said:


> Yet the reality of this smoke and mirrors list of action points will be some guy serving soup in an abandoned school as poor Indians queue up. Wtf are you people on? Do you believe these nonsensical plans when at least 100 MILLION of your nation are migrant workers??
> 
> No wire transfer is going to feed these sods. And when they all congregate to queue up, whoops, there goes the lockdown.
> 
> India is a circus masquerading as a legitimate business.



The idea is to SLOW down these migrant workers from carrying the virus to the villages of India. If not prevent them. 

There is no need to use cash which is a major source of Virus spreading. Pretty much everybody including migrant workers have smart phones with online payment like payTM, google pay, BHIM or RuPay. etc. ATM are plenty too and there are hardly any queues at ATM's. 




> Idiot. Look at the crowd congregation in one of your posts. You just don't understand that having so many poor people is going to mess up your poorly prepared steps.



Yes, it poses a danger. But the risk was more if there is NO lock down. 

The idea is not to eliminate the risk, but to MINIMIZE the risk. 

There are no perfect steps, only a more active and reactive govt. that is keeping its ears close to the ground and making the actionable time as small as possible. THAT is good governance.

https://www.opindia.com/2020/03/utt...lockdown-poor-pension-food-welfare-labourers/

*Coronavirus lockdown: Uttar Pradesh government takes urgent steps to ensure the poor and weaker sections do not suffer, cash and food to be provided*

KV Raju, the financial advisor to CM Yogi Adityanath writes how the state government has geared up to help its people during the time of crisis.






UP CM Yogi Adityanath, image via Twitter

The widescale spread of coronavirus across 187 countries has led to the lockdown of several cities, states and countries. According to worldometers.org, as on 26 March 2020, there are cases 471,742 confirmed cases, deaths 21,297 deaths and 114,696 recoveries worldwide.

It is somewhat similar to natural and human disasters affecting all living beings, especially for the weaker sections of our society. They are left to feed on their meagre stocks or go hungry, which can lead to several problems like hunger, health, nutrition and inequality. During the lockdown period, the governance systems need to uphold the Sustainable Development Goals as defined by UN, especially no. 1, 2, 3, 10 which means that the government has to focus on ensuring to end poverty owing to lack of daily wages, end hunger and ensure food security and nutrition owing to less or no access to food, ensure healthy lives of all age groups, and also ensure the reduction of inequality within the country.

Across the world, historically, several societies have successfully shown good examples of protecting weaker sections by the rulers or the governance system. Organising food camps, organising large scale kitchens by charitable organisations, providing food stamps by the government, donors and multilateral agencies. Also religion led temples, church and mosques providing free food to all needy people. Distributing food grains from government warehouses is quite common in recent decades. This practice is centuries old across the globe.

In recent months, coronavirus has led to lockdowns across the globe, but there is limited information available on how countries are ensuring that the most vulnerable are safe. During the lockdown, weaker sections of society, especially those who depend on daily wages and workers in the unorganised sector (street food vendors, hawkers in public spaces) are the worst affected. They are forced to sit in house, resulted in no job and no wages.

Back in India, the largest populated state of Uttar Pradesh has been taking on this challenge under the leadership of monk turned chief minister and five-time MP Yogi Adityanath. Being a monk (head priest of the Gorakhnath temple in Gorakhpur of Uttar Pradesh), his sect on a regular basis provides free food to all devotees and cattle. This has been practised in his temple premises for several decades. His commitment to helping weaker sections (waiving off agricultural loans, direct benefit transfer to user accounts and other welfare schemes) has focused on ensuring easy access to food and cash during the lockdown period resulted from Coronavirus.

The inevitable impact of coronavirus on the weaker sections of the society has led the Government of Uttar Pradesh (confirmed coronavirus cases 34) to constitute a committee under the chairmanship of Suresh Khanna (Minister for Finance and Parliamentary Affairs, also eight times winner from the ruling party). The Committee submitted the report in a week to ensure food and cash transfer during Coronavirus related lockdown period in Uttar Pradesh. On March 18, 2020, the Chief Minister took the decision to implement the recommendations of this committee. The Committee explored to tap the underutilised labour cess fund in steering this process.

Key features of the committee recommendations

• *All 1,65,31,000 workers (see Table 1), will get food grains (20 kg wheat and 10 kg rice per family per month) free for two months.* To be distributed through public distribution system shops spread over all villages. This will be monitored on weekly basis by local nodal officers and state officers.
• *Rs 1000 per month maintenance allowance to 20,37,000 labourers* (see Table 1).
• The *money will be directly transferred to beneficiaries’ bank accounts*.
• *Immediate payment to 88, 40,000 workers under the Mahatma Gandhi rural employment guarantee scheme*, supported by the Government of India.
• *All pensioners (83,83,000 as in Table 2) will get pension amount for two months.*

Table 1: Labour cess fund utilisation for paying Rs.1,000 per month and food grains (wheat, 20 kgs and rice, 10 kgs) from public distribution shops from April 2020.

Existing Scheme Number of Beneficiaries
Antyodaya – Rural 37,51,000
Antyodaya -Urban 03,43,000
MNREGA – job cardholders 88,40,000
Registered workers in the Labour department 20,37,000
Unorganised workers (estimated) 15,60,000
*Total 1,65,31,000 *
Table 2. Pensioners will get two months amount from the first week of April 2020.

Existing Scheme No. of beneficiaries
1.Pension for old age people 46,97,000
2.Pension for Physically challenged 10,76,000
3.Pension for destitute/widow women 26,10,000
Total 83,83,000
The UP government had also announced that the government will engage vehicles to distribute food and rations to households in the state. So far, over 12,000 vehicles have been employed to make vegetables, milk, food grains, and medicines to doorsteps in rural and urban areas.




CM Office, GoUP

✔@CMOfficeUP
माननीय मुख्यमंत्री श्री @myogiadityanath जी ने कहा कि प्रशासन पूरे मनोयोग से कार्य कर रहा है। 12 हजार से अधिक वाहन सब्जी, दूध, दवा व खाद्यान्न घर-घर पहुंचाने के लिए लगाए गए हैं।


5,569
22:21 - 25 Mar 2020
Twitter Ads information and privacy
1,190 people are talking about this

Several other states have also shown their willingness to provide similar benefits. The Kerala government had announced a 20,000 crore package. Punjab CM Amarinder Singh has declared an immediate relief of Rs 3,000 to each registered construction worker in the state. Haryana CM ML Khattar has also announced that the state will provide special financial assistance to special financial assistance for people in BPL category and low-income groups like daily wagers, labourers, street vendors and construction workers. Delhi has doubled the pension amount for widows, the elderly and disabled persons. The government has also arranged for food distribution for the homeless and poor in the national capital.

On Sunday, 22 March 2020, entire India following the call of Prime Minister Narendra Modi, had observed a complete lockdown at the national level, that too on a voluntary basis by 1.3 billion people. Now the entire nation is under complete lockdown for three weeks. In these hard times, Uttar Pradesh model would be a healthy booster to the society.

OTOH some good news about the spread of CoVid 19. 

In the CDC report,* even super-spreaders can’t seem to infect people effectively in open spaces, even in areas with high population density*.” 

“*With closed environments...the odds for transmission...were 18.7 times higher* than in open-air environments.”

So risk of spread due to migrants remain low.

https://quillette.com/2020/03/27/co...aders-and-the-need-for-new-prediction-models/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Andhadhun said:


> The idea is to SLOW down these migrant workers from carrying the virus to the villages of India. If not prevent them.
> 
> There is no need to use cash which is a major source of Virus spreading. Pretty much everybody including migrant workers have smart phones with online payment like payTM, google pay, BHIM or RuPay. etc. ATM are plenty too and there are hardly any queues at ATM's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it poses a danger. But the risk was more if there is NO lock down.
> 
> The idea is not to eliminate the risk, but to MINIMIZE the risk.
> 
> There are no perfect steps, only a more active and reactive govt. that is keeping its ears close to the ground and making the actionable time as small as possible. THAT is good governance.
> 
> https://www.opindia.com/2020/03/utt...lockdown-poor-pension-food-welfare-labourers/
> 
> *Coronavirus lockdown: Uttar Pradesh government takes urgent steps to ensure the poor and weaker sections do not suffer, cash and food to be provided*
> 
> KV Raju, the financial advisor to CM Yogi Adityanath writes how the state government has geared up to help its people during the time of crisis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UP CM Yogi Adityanath, image via Twitter
> 
> The widescale spread of coronavirus across 187 countries has led to the lockdown of several cities, states and countries. According to worldometers.org, as on 26 March 2020, there are cases 471,742 confirmed cases, deaths 21,297 deaths and 114,696 recoveries worldwide.
> 
> It is somewhat similar to natural and human disasters affecting all living beings, especially for the weaker sections of our society. They are left to feed on their meagre stocks or go hungry, which can lead to several problems like hunger, health, nutrition and inequality. During the lockdown period, the governance systems need to uphold the Sustainable Development Goals as defined by UN, especially no. 1, 2, 3, 10 which means that the government has to focus on ensuring to end poverty owing to lack of daily wages, end hunger and ensure food security and nutrition owing to less or no access to food, ensure healthy lives of all age groups, and also ensure the reduction of inequality within the country.
> 
> Across the world, historically, several societies have successfully shown good examples of protecting weaker sections by the rulers or the governance system. Organising food camps, organising large scale kitchens by charitable organisations, providing food stamps by the government, donors and multilateral agencies. Also religion led temples, church and mosques providing free food to all needy people. Distributing food grains from government warehouses is quite common in recent decades. This practice is centuries old across the globe.
> 
> In recent months, coronavirus has led to lockdowns across the globe, but there is limited information available on how countries are ensuring that the most vulnerable are safe. During the lockdown, weaker sections of society, especially those who depend on daily wages and workers in the unorganised sector (street food vendors, hawkers in public spaces) are the worst affected. They are forced to sit in house, resulted in no job and no wages.
> 
> Back in India, the largest populated state of Uttar Pradesh has been taking on this challenge under the leadership of monk turned chief minister and five-time MP Yogi Adityanath. Being a monk (head priest of the Gorakhnath temple in Gorakhpur of Uttar Pradesh), his sect on a regular basis provides free food to all devotees and cattle. This has been practised in his temple premises for several decades. His commitment to helping weaker sections (waiving off agricultural loans, direct benefit transfer to user accounts and other welfare schemes) has focused on ensuring easy access to food and cash during the lockdown period resulted from Coronavirus.
> 
> The inevitable impact of coronavirus on the weaker sections of the society has led the Government of Uttar Pradesh (confirmed coronavirus cases 34) to constitute a committee under the chairmanship of Suresh Khanna (Minister for Finance and Parliamentary Affairs, also eight times winner from the ruling party). The Committee submitted the report in a week to ensure food and cash transfer during Coronavirus related lockdown period in Uttar Pradesh. On March 18, 2020, the Chief Minister took the decision to implement the recommendations of this committee. The Committee explored to tap the underutilised labour cess fund in steering this process.
> 
> Key features of the committee recommendations
> 
> • *All 1,65,31,000 workers (see Table 1), will get food grains (20 kg wheat and 10 kg rice per family per month) free for two months.* To be distributed through public distribution system shops spread over all villages. This will be monitored on weekly basis by local nodal officers and state officers.
> • *Rs 1000 per month maintenance allowance to 20,37,000 labourers* (see Table 1).
> • The *money will be directly transferred to beneficiaries’ bank accounts*.
> • *Immediate payment to 88, 40,000 workers under the Mahatma Gandhi rural employment guarantee scheme*, supported by the Government of India.
> • *All pensioners (83,83,000 as in Table 2) will get pension amount for two months.*
> 
> Table 1: Labour cess fund utilisation for paying Rs.1,000 per month and food grains (wheat, 20 kgs and rice, 10 kgs) from public distribution shops from April 2020.
> 
> Existing Scheme Number of Beneficiaries
> Antyodaya – Rural 37,51,000
> Antyodaya -Urban 03,43,000
> MNREGA – job cardholders 88,40,000
> Registered workers in the Labour department 20,37,000
> Unorganised workers (estimated) 15,60,000
> *Total 1,65,31,000 *
> Table 2. Pensioners will get two months amount from the first week of April 2020.
> 
> Existing Scheme No. of beneficiaries
> 1.Pension for old age people 46,97,000
> 2.Pension for Physically challenged 10,76,000
> 3.Pension for destitute/widow women 26,10,000
> Total 83,83,000
> The UP government had also announced that the government will engage vehicles to distribute food and rations to households in the state. So far, over 12,000 vehicles have been employed to make vegetables, milk, food grains, and medicines to doorsteps in rural and urban areas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CM Office, GoUP
> 
> ✔@CMOfficeUP
> माननीय मुख्यमंत्री श्री @myogiadityanath जी ने कहा कि प्रशासन पूरे मनोयोग से कार्य कर रहा है। 12 हजार से अधिक वाहन सब्जी, दूध, दवा व खाद्यान्न घर-घर पहुंचाने के लिए लगाए गए हैं।
> 
> 
> 5,569
> 22:21 - 25 Mar 2020
> Twitter Ads information and privacy
> 1,190 people are talking about this
> 
> Several other states have also shown their willingness to provide similar benefits. The Kerala government had announced a 20,000 crore package. Punjab CM Amarinder Singh has declared an immediate relief of Rs 3,000 to each registered construction worker in the state. Haryana CM ML Khattar has also announced that the state will provide special financial assistance to special financial assistance for people in BPL category and low-income groups like daily wagers, labourers, street vendors and construction workers. Delhi has doubled the pension amount for widows, the elderly and disabled persons. The government has also arranged for food distribution for the homeless and poor in the national capital.
> 
> On Sunday, 22 March 2020, entire India following the call of Prime Minister Narendra Modi, had observed a complete lockdown at the national level, that too on a voluntary basis by 1.3 billion people. Now the entire nation is under complete lockdown for three weeks. In these hard times, Uttar Pradesh model would be a healthy booster to the society.
> 
> OTOH some good news about the spread of CoVid 19.
> 
> In the CDC report,* even super-spreaders can’t seem to infect people effectively in open spaces, even in areas with high population density*.”
> 
> “*With closed environments...the odds for transmission...were 18.7 times higher* than in open-air environments.”
> 
> So risk of spread due to migrants remain low.
> 
> https://quillette.com/2020/03/27/co...aders-and-the-need-for-new-prediction-models/


Hilarious.

To slow the spread to villages,let's make an announcement that will force a hundred million people to flee back to their villages.

To keep people in their homes for three weeks, let's give them a mere 4 hours AFTER shops have shut to panic buy and stock up on essential food and medicines. 

But don't worry, to help the poor, let's have village distribution points to give out wheat and rice. Don't worry, this is India, it's not like people will queue up or throng the distribution point. I'm sure they'll maintain 2 meters distancing when they emerge from their homes desperate to get the government ration before returning to lockdown.

Modi either did all this by mistake (I.e. caught by surprise by events) or because he didn't give a damn about the poor (hence just imposed lockdown in panicked fashion knowing the poor will take the double hit of enhanced viral spread and damage from the lockdown itself - 1 guy has already died walking home). Tell me which it is please. I'm curious.


----------



## Andhadhun

masterchief_mirza said:


> Hilarious.
> 
> To slow the spread to villages,let's make an announcement that will force a hundred million people to flee back to their villages.
> 
> To keep people in their homes for three weeks, let's give them a mere 4 hours AFTER shops have shut to panic buy and stock up on essential food and medicines.
> 
> But don't worry, to help the poor, let's have village distribution points to give out wheat and rice. Don't worry, this is India, it's not like people will queue up or throng the distribution point. I'm sure they'll maintain 2 meters distancing when they emerge from their homes desperate to get the government ration before returning to lockdown.
> 
> Modi either did all this by mistake (I.e. caught by surprise by events) or because he didn't give a damn about the poor (hence just imposed lockdown in panicked fashion knowing the poor will take the double hit of enhanced viral spread and damage from the lockdown itself - 1 guy has already died walking home). Tell me which it is please. I'm curious.



Rubbish. 

There are migrants ALL OVER INDIA. And there is NO migration EXCEPT in DELHI. 

The reason for that is pretty obvious and have been mentioned in another thread. 

Most people are settled in and not moving out. 

Especially those who got infected via travel to M.E or Europe. And they are not infect their neighbors and collages either. 

There is NO need to hoard since grocery stores are open and so are the super markets. Vegetable vendors still come around and so does milk.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Andhadhun said:


> Rubbish.
> 
> There are migrants ALL OVER INDIA. And there is NO migration EXCEPT in DELHI.
> 
> The reason for that is pretty obvious and have been mentioned in another thread.
> 
> Most people are settled in and not moving out.
> 
> Especially those who got infected via travel to M.E or Europe. And they are not infect their neighbors and collages either.
> 
> There is NO need to hoard since grocery stores are open and so are the super markets. Vegetable vendors still come around and so does milk.


People in Italy are starving in their homes and you think India's hundred million migrant workers will be safe.


----------



## manlion

Andhadhun said:


> LOL. BUSES has been arranged to bring them back yesterday itself.
> 
> If only you read the news.



only buses no special chartered Air India flights as in Wuhan and Iran for the elite brahman/upper caste ??

have they been rescued ?






"No other country's people other than Indians are stucked here "






If only you read the news.



Andhadhun said:


> Sound like regular death, maybe due to some illness.
> 
> None of the people in that picture looks like they are starving.



*Covid-19 lockdown: Man dies after walking 200 kms to Agra from Delhi*
https://m.timesofindia.com/city/agra/food-delivery-boy-dies-after-walking-200-kms-to-agra-from-delhi/amp_articleshow/74864379.cms?fbclid=IwAR3mFFP-638zY8tZywJqRf0P8O7dTVIHyR8wyS7tAbjA91X_IE2RTTynEbQ


----------



## IndoCarib

manlion said:


> only buses no special chartered Air India flights as in Wuhan and Iran for the elite brahman/upper caste ??
> 
> have they been rescued ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "No other country's people other than Indians are stucked here "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only you read the news.
> 
> 
> 
> *Covid-19 lockdown: Man dies after walking 200 kms to Agra from Delhi*
> https://m.timesofindia.com/city/agra/food-delivery-boy-dies-after-walking-200-kms-to-agra-from-delhi/amp_articleshow/74864379.cms?fbclid=IwAR3mFFP-638zY8tZywJqRf0P8O7dTVIHyR8wyS7tAbjA91X_IE2RTTynEbQ



if you walk 200 kms even you will die. So take a chartered flight your religion leader arranged for you



masterchief_mirza said:


> Hilarious.
> 
> To slow the spread to villages,let's make an announcement that will force a hundred million people to flee back to their villages.
> 
> To keep people in their homes for three weeks, let's give them a mere 4 hours AFTER shops have shut to panic buy and stock up on essential food and medicines.
> 
> But don't worry, to help the poor, let's have village distribution points to give out wheat and rice. Don't worry, this is India, it's not like people will queue up or throng the distribution point. I'm sure they'll maintain 2 meters distancing when they emerge from their homes desperate to get the government ration before returning to lockdown.
> 
> Modi either did all this by mistake (I.e. caught by surprise by events) or because he didn't give a damn about the poor (hence just imposed lockdown in panicked fashion knowing the poor will take the double hit of enhanced viral spread and damage from the lockdown itself - 1 guy has already died walking home). Tell me which it is please. I'm curious.




why dont you ask your country to something


*Risking lives of millions, Pak spreading coronavirus in Islamic countries*
*https://www.business-standard.com/a...irus-in-islamic-countries-120032800161_1.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manlion

IndoCarib said:


> if you walk 200 kms even you will die. So take a chartered flight your religion leader arranged for you



thanks for the input , so the cause was his walk not the poorly executed lock down !

*'Super-spreader' guru puts Indian villages on high alert*

NEW DELHI: At least 15,000 people who may have caught the coronavirus from a 'super-spreader' guru are under strict quarantine in northern India after the Sikh religious leader died of COVID-19. ..

*https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/super-spreader-guru-puts-indian-villages-on-high-alert/articleshow/74861212.cms*


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Andhadhun said:


> lol. sure. imran who did NOTHING is better than Modi who did this,



Rat-Indian, IK has already announced many measures under his EHSAS program. He is coming daily on media giving briefing to the citizens of the situation and measures taken. Taking tough questions live on TV. Showing leadership qualities. Not hiding under the rock like Modi. LOL


----------



## IndoCarib

manlion said:


> thanks for the input , so the cause was his walk not the poorly executed lock down !
> 
> *'Super-spreader' guru puts Indian villages on high alert*
> 
> NEW DELHI: At least 15,000 people who may have caught the coronavirus from a 'super-spreader' guru are under strict quarantine in northern India after the Sikh religious leader died of COVID-19. ..
> 
> *https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/super-spreader-guru-puts-indian-villages-on-high-alert/articleshow/74861212.cms*



The guru s already dead. So he was Hindu. So you have a problems now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Andhadhun

IndoCarib said:


> The guru s already dead. So he was Hindu. So you have a problems now



He was a Sikh guru. Also a sick guru 



manlion said:


> thanks for the input , so the cause was his walk not the poorly executed lock down !
> 
> *'Super-spreader' guru puts Indian villages on high alert*
> 
> NEW DELHI: At least 15,000 people who may have caught the coronavirus from a 'super-spreader' guru are under strict quarantine in northern India after the Sikh religious leader died of COVID-19. ..
> 
> *https://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/super-spreader-guru-puts-indian-villages-on-high-alert/articleshow/74861212.cms*



The lock down has failed only in Delhi, not in the rest of India. 

Majority of the infected cases are from coastal cities and there is not much infection in Delhi. Even then there is strict lock down enforced in UP and that will continue to limit the spread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rollno21

masterchief_mirza said:


> People in Italy are starving in their homes and you think India's hundred million migrant workers will be safe.


Don't worry we have been able to buy all the things we want at the local grocery store or the supermarkets ,only thing is you cannot go in the store , you give them list and they give you the items ,.only difference is you hardly see people on the streets.
Stock up bro ,you guys are going to be locked up for a long time from the things I see in your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Type59

Note ban to this lockdown. Modi evidently does not think of consequences of his actions. He is surrounded by yes men.


----------



## Andhadhun

Type59 said:


> Note ban to this lockdown. Modi evidently does not think of consequences of his actions. He is surrounded by yes men.



USA has 123,750 COVID-19 cases (53,455 in New York), 

Italy 92,472, Spain 73,235, 

India 987 cases. 

You needn’t be a mathematical wizard to calculate the differences. 

So clearly Modi is doing something right.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Type59

Andhadhun said:


> USA has 123,750 COVID-19 cases (53,455 in New York),
> 
> Italy 92,472, Spain 73,235,
> 
> India 987 cases.
> 
> You needn’t be a mathematical wizard to calculate the differences.
> 
> So clearly Modi is doing something right.



 

Testing rates look it up. My point is modi makes decisions that no one questions in his cabinet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Andhadhun

Type59 said:


> Testing rates look it up. My point is modi makes decisions that no one questions in his cabinet.



EPIC FAIL. 

Effective early targeting/airlifting/isolation & surveillance have worked in India. There is only a 2 %positive cases per 100 tests.


----------



## manlion

Andhadhun said:


> He was a Sikh guru. Also a sick guru
> 
> The lock down has failed only in Delhi, not in the rest of India.
> 
> Majority of the infected cases are from coastal cities and there is not much infection in Delhi. Even then there is strict lock down enforced in UP and that will continue to limit the spread.



have the 1000 buses arrived ?







Type59 said:


> Note ban to this lockdown. Modi evidently does not think of consequences of his actions. He is surrounded by yes men.



*Coronavirus lockdown: Narendra Modi has cut India’s poor*




*Lakhs of migrant workers are stranded as trains and buses have been stopped. By contrast, the government bent over backward to help Indians abroad fly home.*

Did Prime Minister Narendra Modi see the pictures of the long lines of men, with bags and bundles, making their way along the edges of national highways out of New Delhi? Did he hear the young man, sobbing because there was no way home, and no way to escape police batons who asked, “How will we go, we can’t go by flight, can we?”

If Modi did, there was no sign that he considered their circumstance to be of any consequence. Delivering his fire and brimstone speech announcing the 21-day nation-wide lockdown to contain the novel coronavirus, Modi set out to justifiably terrify the people, who having blown conches, clapped their hands and beaten plates at his command just a couple of days ago, believed they had done their bit to fight the virus. If you don’t stay home, he said, we will die.

But the sight of hundreds of men walking along highways should trouble us, even if it does not trouble him. And not because they are out there, defying social distancing measures. These are working men. They are trying to get home from a hostile city that has downed shutters on them, taken away their work or jobs and their incomes, and provided them no comfort. *They are walking to the villages and kasbas they come from because the government of India cancelled all trains, state governments declared curfews and closed their borders, stopping buses, trucks or any other form of transport public or private – in order to stop them going home because there is a possibility that they may carry the contagion further.*






The government began to prepare for the coronavirus generated crisis rather late. The result was a series of ill-thought out, poorly timed reactive measures that have hit the most vulnerable the hardest. Factories and establishments were shut down, and construction ground to a halt. Even as people were trying to deal with this new reality, the Prime Minister addressed the nation calling for social distancing, to contain the deadly disease and a “janata” or people’s curfew on Sunday, March 22.

In the 24 hours after the schedule of the speech was announced, cities were filled with uncertainty and rumours, not least because of the memory of that speech in 2016 announcing demonetisation. The strongest rumour across all classes of people was that Modi was going to announce a countrywide curfew or a lockdown. They were not wrong

*It was clear from the prime minister’s first fatuous speech to the nation on the coronavirus crisis that these men and their families did not figure in his world*. He spent 30 minutes talking about the need to practice “social distancing”, without addressing the problem of overcrowded housing, and livelihoods dependent on close contact. He made a half suggestion that people might continue to pay their casual and contractual employees even if they could not come to work, but offered nothing, not even hollow assurances, of government support to the workers should this not happen.

When he addressed the nation for the second time, on Tuesday, it was in the same vein. This time he said, “Stay where you are.” For thousands of people, this means staying at bus stations, waiting for buses that will not come,or at empty railway stations, or on streets and highways. They will have to live on the generosity of civil society organisations, who Modi said in passing were taking care of the poor. The government, he appeared to say, had no responsibility to anyone who could not afford an aeroplane ticket.

The message from Modi’s government was loud and clear. The country’s poor had been cut adrift.
wrong.

People bought whatever they could afford. The well-heeled cleared store shelves and the inventories of online grocery retailers, of food, hand sanitisers and basic medicines. *Migrant workers decided to go home. The prime minister had asked people to stay home, and home was where they were going. They thronged railway stations and clambered on any train going towards home*. Videos of masses of men leaving on impossibly packed trains from Maharashtra, Kerala and Tamil Nadu went viral. The ones on the trains were the lucky ones. Those who did not make it on to those trains are now stuck in a limbo – at shut down bus and railway stations far away from home, with no jobs, no money and no roof over their heads and far from their families.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241551301877661702Going home is also what the 15 lakh Indian’s abroad who flew back were doing. The big difference was that the government bent over backwards to help the flyers. There were special flights, exceptions made to allow flights to land despite announced closures, and even special dispensation visas issued. These were people bringing more of the contagion into India. But they were Indian citizens, or families of Indian citizens, and they had a right to be home with their own.

Migrant workers in India always head home when they have no prospect of work. This has been a pattern during any disruption, natural or man-made. In Narendra Modi’s tenure, migrant workers have left their place of work in droves more than once, andmost memorably when he announced the demonetisation of Rs 1,000 and Rs 2,000 notes. Establishments closed, construction ground to a halt, vendors and stall holders found that their customers did not have the cash to keep them in business. So, they headed back to their towns and villages, in the poorer states of the north and east.

This time it is not just the loss of work and pay, but also a fear of being sick and dying among strangers, that is driving migrant workers home.

https://scroll.in/article/957166/coronavirus-lockdown-narendra-modi-has-cut-indias-poor-adrift


----------



## Andhadhun

manlion said:


> have the 1000 buses arrived ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Coronavirus lockdown: Narendra Modi has cut India’s poor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Lakhs of migrant workers are stranded as trains and buses have been stopped. By contrast, the government bent over backward to help Indians abroad fly home.*
> 
> Did Prime Minister Narendra Modi see the pictures of the long lines of men, with bags and bundles, making their way along the edges of national highways out of New Delhi? Did he hear the young man, sobbing because there was no way home, and no way to escape police batons who asked, “How will we go, we can’t go by flight, can we?”
> 
> If Modi did, there was no sign that he considered their circumstance to be of any consequence. Delivering his fire and brimstone speech announcing the 21-day nation-wide lockdown to contain the novel coronavirus, Modi set out to justifiably terrify the people, who having blown conches, clapped their hands and beaten plates at his command just a couple of days ago, believed they had done their bit to fight the virus. If you don’t stay home, he said, we will die.
> 
> But the sight of hundreds of men walking along highways should trouble us, even if it does not trouble him. And not because they are out there, defying social distancing measures. These are working men. They are trying to get home from a hostile city that has downed shutters on them, taken away their work or jobs and their incomes, and provided them no comfort. *They are walking to the villages and kasbas they come from because the government of India cancelled all trains, state governments declared curfews and closed their borders, stopping buses, trucks or any other form of transport public or private – in order to stop them going home because there is a possibility that they may carry the contagion further.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The government began to prepare for the coronavirus generated crisis rather late. The result was a series of ill-thought out, poorly timed reactive measures that have hit the most vulnerable the hardest. Factories and establishments were shut down, and construction ground to a halt. Even as people were trying to deal with this new reality, the Prime Minister addressed the nation calling for social distancing, to contain the deadly disease and a “janata” or people’s curfew on Sunday, March 22.
> 
> In the 24 hours after the schedule of the speech was announced, cities were filled with uncertainty and rumours, not least because of the memory of that speech in 2016 announcing demonetisation. The strongest rumour across all classes of people was that Modi was going to announce a countrywide curfew or a lockdown. They were not wrong
> 
> *It was clear from the prime minister’s first fatuous speech to the nation on the coronavirus crisis that these men and their families did not figure in his world*. He spent 30 minutes talking about the need to practice “social distancing”, without addressing the problem of overcrowded housing, and livelihoods dependent on close contact. He made a half suggestion that people might continue to pay their casual and contractual employees even if they could not come to work, but offered nothing, not even hollow assurances, of government support to the workers should this not happen.
> 
> When he addressed the nation for the second time, on Tuesday, it was in the same vein. This time he said, “Stay where you are.” For thousands of people, this means staying at bus stations, waiting for buses that will not come,or at empty railway stations, or on streets and highways. They will have to live on the generosity of civil society organisations, who Modi said in passing were taking care of the poor. The government, he appeared to say, had no responsibility to anyone who could not afford an aeroplane ticket.
> 
> The message from Modi’s government was loud and clear. The country’s poor had been cut adrift.
> wrong.
> 
> People bought whatever they could afford. The well-heeled cleared store shelves and the inventories of online grocery retailers, of food, hand sanitisers and basic medicines. *Migrant workers decided to go home. The prime minister had asked people to stay home, and home was where they were going. They thronged railway stations and clambered on any train going towards home*. Videos of masses of men leaving on impossibly packed trains from Maharashtra, Kerala and Tamil Nadu went viral. The ones on the trains were the lucky ones. Those who did not make it on to those trains are now stuck in a limbo – at shut down bus and railway stations far away from home, with no jobs, no money and no roof over their heads and far from their families.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1241551301877661702Going home is also what the 15 lakh Indian’s abroad who flew back were doing. The big difference was that the government bent over backwards to help the flyers. There were special flights, exceptions made to allow flights to land despite announced closures, and even special dispensation visas issued. These were people bringing more of the contagion into India. But they were Indian citizens, or families of Indian citizens, and they had a right to be home with their own.
> 
> Migrant workers in India always head home when they have no prospect of work. This has been a pattern during any disruption, natural or man-made. In Narendra Modi’s tenure, migrant workers have left their place of work in droves more than once, andmost memorably when he announced the demonetisation of Rs 1,000 and Rs 2,000 notes. Establishments closed, construction ground to a halt, vendors and stall holders found that their customers did not have the cash to keep them in business. So, they headed back to their towns and villages, in the poorer states of the north and east.
> 
> This time it is not just the loss of work and pay, but also a fear of being sick and dying among strangers, that is driving migrant workers home.
> 
> https://scroll.in/article/957166/coronavirus-lockdown-narendra-modi-has-cut-indias-poor-adrift



ALL Buses picking up dumped passengers from Anand Vihar belong to UP govt. 

Meanwhile, 

https://www.opindia.com/2020/03/cor...moratorium-electricity-bill-payment-lockdown/

*Coronavirus outbreak: Centre asks states to put a 3-month moratorium on electricity bill payments amidst total lockdown*

In addition, the Union Ministry has issued directives to the Central Electricity Regulatory Commission(CERC) to provide 3-months moratorium to generation and transmission companies, reduce the payment security amount by half for future power purchases and charge no penalty on late payment.


----------



## Andhadhun

https://swarajyamag.com/insta/coron...s-1-crore-from-mplads-funds-to-fight-covid-19

*Coronavirus: All BJP MPs To Donate One Month Salary, Additional Rs 1 Crore From MPLADS Funds To Fight COVID-19*







__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244070005475389442


----------



## Andhadhun

More than 4 lakh migrant workers in Hyderabad & other parts of Telangana are being taken care by Govt in tandem with builders & contractors.
All essential provisions & sanitation needs made available on their site of construction. Team of Town planners and there is Police monitoring daily


----------



## Andhadhun

*RSS volunteers sanitising the villages in Nalbari district, Assam.*


----------



## Frank Martin

Of course, the poor will suffer the most be it anywhere in the world. Thanks China.


----------



## Andhadhun

Punjab Chief Minister Captain Amarinder Singh asks all industrial units & brick kilns to commence operations with migrants workers if they have adequate provisions to accommodate them safely within the premises


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244221170695598080


----------



## Andhadhun

Guidelines for Lock Down,


----------



## Type59

Andhadhun said:


> EPIC FAIL.
> 
> Effective early targeting/airlifting/isolation & surveillance have worked in India. There is only a 2 %positive cases per 100 tests.



Modi admitted his policy is flawed. He just apologised, surprised i am that he admitted mistake. My point still stands he is surrounded by people that worship him and never question him. So many examples i have. You can talk about confirmed cases, but thats not the point of my original posts.


----------



## khansaheeb




----------



## masterchief_mirza

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-india-52086274

*Coronavirus: India's pandemic lockdown turns into a human tragedy*




Soutik BiswasIndia correspondent

6 hours ago

Share this with Facebook

Share this with WhatsApp

Share this with Messenger

Share this with Twitter

Share
Related

Coronavirus pandemic




ImageGETTY IMAGES
ImageMillions are workers are defying a curfew and returning home
When I spoke to him on the phone, he had just returned home to his village in the northern state of Rajasthan from neighbouring Gujarat, where he worked as a mason.

In the rising heat, Goutam Lal Meena had walked on macadam in his sandals. He said he had survived on water and biscuits.

In Gujarat, Mr Meena earned up to 400 rupees ($5.34; £4.29) a day and sent most of his earnings home. Work and wages dried up after India declared a 21-day lockdown with four hours notice on the midnight of 24 March to prevent the spread of coronavirus. (India has reported more than 1,000 Covid-19 cases and 27 deaths so far.) The shutting down of all transport meant that he was forced to travel on foot.

"I walked through the day and I walked through the night. What option did I have? I had little money and almost no food," Mr Meena told me, his voice raspy and strained.

He was not alone. All over India, millions of migrant workers are fleeing its shuttered cities and trekking home to their villages.

These informal workers are the backbone of the big city economy, constructing houses, cooking food, serving in eateries, delivering takeaways, cutting hair in salons, making automobiles, plumbing toilets and delivering newspapers, among other things. Escaping poverty in their villages, most of the estimated 100 million of them live in squalid housing in congested urban ghettos and aspire for upward mobility.




ImageGETTY IMAGES
ImageInformal workers are the backbone of India's big city economies
Last week's lockdown turned them into refugees overnight. Their workplaces were shut, and most employees and contractors who paid them vanished.

Sprawled together, men, women and children began their journeys at all hours of the day last week. They carried their paltry belongings - usually food, water and clothes - in cheap rexine and cloth bags. The young men carried tatty backpacks. When the children were too tired to walk, their parents carried them on their shoulders.

They walked under the sun and they walked under the stars. Most said they had run out of money and were afraid they would starve. "India is walking home," headlined The Indian Express newspaper.

The staggering exodus was reminiscent of the flight of refugees during the bloody partition in 1947. Millions of bedraggled refugees had then trekked to east and west Pakistan, in a migration that displaced 15 million people.




ImageGETTY IMAGES
ImageMigrant labourers feel they have more social security in their villages
This time, hundreds of thousands of migrant workers are desperately trying to return home in their own country. Battling hunger and fatigue, they are bound by a collective will to somehow get back to where they belong. Home in the village ensures food and the comfort of the family, they say.

Clearly, a lockdown to stave off a pandemic is turning into a humanitarian crisis.

Among the teeming refugees of the lockdown was a 90-year-old woman, whose family sold cheap toys at traffic lights in a suburb outside Delhi.

Kajodi was walking with her family to their native Rajasthan, some 100km (62 miles) away. They were eating biscuits and smoking beedis, - traditional hand-rolled cigarettes - to kill hunger. Leaning on a stick, she had been walking for three hours when journalist Salik Ahmed met her. The humiliating flight from the city had not robbed her off her pride. "She said she would have bought a ticket to go home if transport was available," Mr Ahmed told me.


What India can learn from 1918 flu to fight Covid-19
India gambles on lockdown to save millions
Coronavirus: Why is India testing so little?
Others on the road included a five-year-old boy who was on a 700km (434 miles) journey by foot with his father, a construction worker, from Delhi to their home in Madhya Pradesh state in central India. "When the sun sets we will stop and sleep," the father told journalist Barkha Dutt. Another woman walked with her husband and two-and-a-half year old daughter, her bag stuffed with food, clothes and water. "We had a place to stay but no money to buy food," she said.

Then there was Rajneesh, a 26-year-old automobile worker who walking 250km (155 miles) to his village in neighbouring Uttar Pradesh. It would take him four days, he reckoned. "We will die walking before coronavirus hits us," the man told Ms Dutt.

He was not exaggerating. Last week, a 39-year-old man on a 300km (186 miles) trek from Delhi to Madhya Pradesh complained of chest pain and exhaustion and died; and a 62-year-old man, returning from a hospital by foot in Gujarat, collapsed outside his house and died. Four other migrants, turned away at the borders on their way to Rajasthan from Gujarat, were mowed down by a truck on a dark highway.

As the crisis worsened, state governments scrambled to arrange transport, shelter and food.




ImageSALIK AHMED/OUTLOOK
ImageNinety-year-old Kajodi Devi is walking from Delhi to her village
But trying to transport them to their villages quickly turned into another nightmare. Hundreds of thousands of workers were pressed against each other at a major bus terminal in Delhi as buses rolled in to pick them up.

Delhi chief minister Arvind Kejriwal implored the workers not to leave the capital. He asked them to "stay wherever you are, because in large gatherings, you are also at risk of being infected with the coronavirus." He said his government would pay their rent, and announced the opening of 568 food distribution centres in the capital. Prime Minister Narendra Modi apologised for the lockdown "which has caused difficulties in your lives, especially the poor people", adding these "tough measures were needed to win this battle."

Whatever the reason, Mr Modi and state governments appeared to have bungled in not anticipating this exodus.

Mr Modi has been extremely responsive to the plight of Indian migrant workers stranded abroad: hundreds of them have been brought back home in special flights. But the plight of workers at home struck a jarring note.

"Wanting to go home in a crisis is natural. If Indian students, tourists, pilgrims stranded overseas want to return, so do labourers in big cities. They want to go home to their villages. We can't be sending planes to bring home one lot, but leave the other to walk back home," tweeted Shekhar Gupta, founder and editor of The Print.




ImageGETTY IMAGES
ImageThere is a precedent for this kind of exodus during crisis
The city, says Chinmay Tumbe, author of India Moving: A History of Migration, offers economic security to the poor migrant, but their social security lies in their villages, where they have assured food and accommodation. "With work coming to a halt and jobs gone, they are now looking for social security and trying to return home," he told me.

Also there's plenty of precedent for the flight of migrant workers during a crisis - the 2005 floods in Mumbai witnessed many workers fleeing the city. Half of the city's population, mostly migrants, had also fled the city - then Bombay - in the wake of the 1918 Spanish flu.

When plague broke out in western India in 1994 there was an "almost biblical exodus of hundreds of thousands of people from the industrial city of Surat [in Gujarat]", recounts historian Frank Snowden in his book Epidemics and Society.

Half of Bombay's population deserted the city, during a previous plague epidemic in 1896. The draconian anti-plague measures imposed by the British rulers, writes Dr Snowden, turned out to be a "blunt sledgehammer rather than a surgical instrument of precision". They had helped Bombay to survive the epidemic, but "the fleeing residents carried the disease with them, thereby spreading it."

More than a century later, that same fear haunts India today. Hundreds of thousands of the migrants will eventually reach home, either by foot, or in packed buses. There they will move into their joint family homes, often with ageing parents. Some 56 districts in nine Indian states account for half of inter-state migration of male workers, according to a government report. These could turn out to be potential hotspots as thousands of migrants return home.




ImageGETTY IMAGES
ImageThe fleeing migrants could spread the disease all over the country
Partha Mukhopadhyay, a senior fellow at Delhi's Centre for Policy Research, suggests that 35,000 village councils in these 56 potentially sensitive districts should be involved to test returning workers for the virus, and isolate infected people in local facilities.

In the end, India is facing daunting and predictable challenges in enforcing the lockdown and also making sure the poor and homeless are not fatally hurt. Much of it, Dr Snowden told me, will depend on whether the economic and living consequences of the lockdown strategy are carefully managed, and the consent of the people is won. "If not, there is a potential for very serious hardship, social tension and resistance." India has already announced a $22bn relief package for those affected by the lockdown.

The next few days will determine whether the states are able to transport the workers home or keep them in the cities and provide them with food and money. "People are forgetting the big stakes amid the drama of the consequences of the lockdown: the risk of millions of people dying," says Nitin Pai of Takshashila Institution, a prominent think tank.

"There too, likely the worst affected will be the poor."


...*little kids and old ladies are walking hundreds of miles like some Nazi death march. This is ridiculous. Bhakts blame kejriwal, kejriwal blames bhakts. They're all as bad as each other. On what planet was this lockdown in India ever going to be a good idea. It's not right that poor people and their kids are going to die in this exodus, which is being compared to partition and the flight from Bombay during a plague outbreak in British India. Indeed, Britain was roundly condemned for the plague exodus because of (a) the spread of plague to villages and (b) the deaths directly due to the migration. Will the same Indian nationalists who openly demand apologies and reparations from UK now condemn Modi and Kejriwal and all of these dogs for repeating the mistake of the British a hundred years ago?

India should ask for help from the UN to avert a biblical catastrophe.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vapnope

Terrible. Thoughts and prayers for the innocent people. Corona has destroyed so many lives in so many ways.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SIPRA

Very painful conditions for the down trodden. Allah rehm karay.

"Tu Qadir o Aadil hae magar tairay jahan main
Haen talakh bohat banda e mazdoor kay auqaat"
(Iqbal)

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Murgah

Very painful tragedy
This is what happens when you make chai wala pm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## padamchen

Modi is in line for the Nobel if we can beat this.

Remember this date and thread.

It was predicted here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SIPRA

Mangus Ortus Novem said:


> _*Born to suffer, made to die*_.... *Poverty is the Greatest Dehumaniser!*
> 
> *Fat man fears death... dies...*
> 
> *Starved man fears death...dies...*
> 
> _*All these skeletons walking...walking..walking.*_.. towards the added bonus of more misery on top of dailywages of hunger, disease, abuse...horrors to negotiate just to live on one more day....
> 
> What is bigger tragedy.... these *Skeletons Walking? *
> 
> Or those who don't see these *Skeletons Walking?*
> 
> The *Hole in Indians Soul *is as much as their bodies... and yet they never stop to reflect the quantum of Humanity within... just *Cacophony of Emptiness*...make-beliefs realities as they chug along....from top to bottom... _*indifferece, indifference....*_
> 
> HumanCondition is Suffering!



"Ja baja biktay huye koocha o baazaar main jism
Khaak main lithrhay huye, khoon main nehlaaye huye"
(Faiz)

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## EasyNow

padamchen said:


> Modi is in line for the Nobel if we can beat this.
> 
> Remember this date and thread.
> 
> It was predicted here.



Depends on your definition of 'beat' .

Trump thinks 100,000 dead is a win. I wonder how many Indians should die for Modiji to win a prize?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## padamchen

PersonasNonGrata said:


> Depends on your definition of 'beat' .
> 
> Trump thinks 100,000 dead is a win. I wonder how many Indians should die for Modiji to win a prize?



There is no comparison between a large continent like the US with 300+ million

And a densely populated country like India with near 5 times as many people packed in


----------



## EasyNow

padamchen said:


> There is no comparison between a large continent like the US with 300+ million
> 
> And a densely populated country like India with near 5 times as many people packed in



Ok, with all that and India just going into a humanitarian disaster, with a lack of testing, lack of credible numbers (1100 infected as of yesterday?). You've already started talking about prizes. 

It makes one wonder in what scenario Modi supporters wouldn't think he deserves a nobel prize

Edited for clarity


----------



## kmc_chacko

PersonasNonGrata said:


> lack of credible numbers (1100 infected as of yesterday?).



What is meant by that ?


----------



## AsianLion

Why is India so dirty?


----------



## EasyNow

kmc_chacko said:


> What is meant by that ?



The first case in India was on Jan 30th. In 2 months, India has only confirmed 1100 cases. Does that sound credible to you? Is that a reflection of the reality?

India is obviously not testing enough people - either that, or the govt is fudging figures, you decide.


----------



## jamahir

padamchen said:


> And a densely populated country like India with near 5 times as many people packed in



As an aside, India should have strictly implemented single-child policy two decades ago at least.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

jamahir said:


> As an aside, India should have strictly implemented single-child policy two decades ago at least.



Guess who would have screamed loudest.


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

Horrible. What a monster Hindu Extremist PM Narendra Modi has turned out to be for Indians. So heartless.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hiptullha

padamchen said:


> Modi is in line for the Nobel if we can beat this.
> 
> Remember this date and thread.
> 
> It was predicted here.



Thousands upon thousands of pajeets forced to walk back to their villages (some probably carrying the virus) and this guy demanding a Nobel for Modi-Ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Taimoor Khan

Heart-breaking scenes. Poor, elderly, women, children herded like animals on the streets of Indian capital Delhi. One guy was saying that he doesn't care about corona but fear for his life because of hunger! One women was saying that she got no choice but to walk 300 Kms to her village! In this hot weather with no food! would she even survive! Truly apocalyptical scenes from Hollywood movie, only, its a reality of today's India.

BUT..

The hindu terrorists and their sympathisers will still find no issue with this. Licking Modi arse is more important, the hindu "tough guy" image leading the world "supa powa" (NOT) is more important then these downtrodden of the society. What is more staggering these people on streets form 80% of India workforce.

This hasn't been thought through. Blunder after blunder. Kashmir, failed balakot drama, demonetization, total failure to isolate Pakistan, and now this. Who in actually right frame of mind take this chutiya seriously?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Khanivore

padamchen said:


> Modi is in line for the Nobel if we can beat this.
> 
> Remember this date and thread.
> 
> It was predicted here.



Wishful dream, my little Indian friend. Somehow I doubt it because the 80% poor will remember how their loved ones were lost due to utter mismanagement by the GOI.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

jamahir said:


> As an aside, India should have strictly implemented single-child policy two decades ago at least.



Don't worry, Modi regime is well on its way to reduce the population of India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Taimoor Khan said:


> Heart-breaking scenes. Poor, elderly, women, children herded like animals on the streets of Indian capital Delhi. One guy was saying that he doesn't care about corona but fear for his life because of hunger! One women was saying that she got no choice but to walk 300 Kms to her village! In this hot weather with no food! would she even survive! Truly apocalyptical scenes from Hollywood movie, only, its a reality of today's India.
> 
> BUT..
> 
> The hindu terrorists and their sympathisers will still find no issue with this. Licking Modi arse is more important, the hindu "tough guy" image leading the world "supa powa" (NOT) is more important then these downtrodden of the society. What is more staggering these people on streets form 80% of India workforce.
> 
> This hasn't been thought through. Blunder after blunder. Kashmir, failed balakot drama, demonetization, total failure to isolate Pakistan, and now this. Who in actually right frame of mind take this chutiya seriously?



Just academically ...

What was the blunder in Kashmir?


----------



## Taimoor Khan

padamchen said:


> Just academically ...
> 
> What was the blunder in Kashmir?



You are deliberately acting stupid Or you are? Just need some clarification first.

Too all those retards who were taking potshot on PMIK. LOOK AND LOOK VERY CLOSELY.

*THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED WHEN TO TRY A COMPLETE LOCKDOWN. IT IS DOOM TO FAIL!*


----------



## padamchen

Taimoor Khan said:


> You are deliberately acting stupid Or you are? Just need some clarification first.
> 
> Too all those retards who were taking potshot on PMIK. LOOK AND LOOK VERY CLOSELY.
> 
> *THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED WHEN TO TRY A COMPLETE LOCKDOWN. IT IS DOOM TO FAIL!*



No I really want to know as an Indian.

What was our blunder in Kashmir?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamahir

padamchen said:


> Guess who would have screamed loudest.



So you are taking a shot at Indian Muslims ??

They are a minority, a significant minority when compared to the total population of other countries, but a minority in India still.



Taimoor Khan said:


> THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED WHEN TO TRY A COMPLETE LOCKDOWN. IT IS DOOM TO FAIL!



There is no complete lockdown. Groceries, pharmacies, milk booths etc are open. This evening I even saw a chicken shop open.



Hiptullha said:


> Thousands upon thousands of pajeets forced to walk back to their villages (some probably carrying the virus) and this guy demanding a Nobel for Modi-Ji.



Pajeets ?? Is that a word you would use at a time like this ?? What should I use for Pakistanis ?? Abduls ?? Remember that the same American people who invented "Pajeet" also invented "Rag-head" for Arabs in particular but Muslims generally.

Where is your humanity, man ?? I am a Muslim too.

And you are laughing. Remember that Pakistan is not free from Corona.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hiptullha

jamahir said:


> Pajeets ?? Is that a word you would used at a time like this ?? What should I use for Pakistanis ?? Abduls ?? Remember that the same American people who invented "Pajeet" also invented "Rag-head" for Arabs in particular but Muslims generally.



Those pajeets likely took part in and celebrated the mob lynchings which happened not too long ago. I don't need to show any sympathy to them.



jamahir said:


> And you are laughing. Remember that Pakistan in not free from Corona.



I'm laughing at the bhakt already soiling his dhoti fantasizing about Modi-Ji getting the nobel prize and all the Whatsapp messages he'll be able to forward from the BJP IT cell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

jamahir said:


> So you are taking a shot at Indian Muslims ??
> 
> They are a minority, a significant minority when compared to the total population of other countries, but a minority in India still.
> 
> 
> 
> There is no complete lockdown. Groceries, pharmacies, milk booths etc are open. This evening I even saw a chicken shop open.
> 
> 
> 
> Pajeets ?? Is that a word you would use at a time like this ?? What should I use for Pakistanis ?? Abduls ?? Remember that the same American people who invented "Pajeet" also invented "Rag-head" for Arabs in particular but Muslims generally.
> 
> Where is your humanity, man ?? I am a Muslim too.
> 
> And you are laughing. Remember that Pakistan in not free from Corona.



It's more than a shot.

Check children per woman figures religion wise.

Call a spade a spade.

Check Hindu and Muslim populations at partition.

And now.

Let's call a spade a spade once more.


----------



## jamahir

Hiptullha said:


> Those pajeets likely took part in and celebrated the mob lynchings which happened not too long ago. I don't need to show any sympathy to them.



I am sure this event ( Corona ) has changed their view of life.


----------



## Raghav_101

Murgah said:


> Very painful tragedy
> This is what happens when you make chai wala pm


Spare the pain for your compatriots too. Ruled by a charming superman, you still have many more cases than India with far less population.


----------



## unbiasedopinion

I just laughed at this post. BBC teaching India how to manage its people, when their own country is totally devastated by virus. Their top posts are under quarantine which country virtually under two Indians now managing it after the horrible handling by their UK counterparts. 

BBC should just pray for their Prince, PM and Health Minister before writing stories about India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hiptullha

jamahir said:


> I am sure this event ( Corona ) has changed their view of life.



No, they'll vote for BJP next election because Yogi-Ji will promise them another monkey temple to do pooja in.


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

jamahir said:


> Pajeets ?? Is that a word you would use at a time like this ?? What should I use for Pakistanis ?? Abduls ?? Remember that the same American people who invented "Pajeet" also invented "Rag-head" for Arabs in particular but Muslims generally.
> 
> Where is your humanity, man ?? I am a Muslim too.
> 
> And you are laughing. Remember that Pakistan is not free from Corona.



Put yourself in shoes of a Pakistani with perverse rabid Indophobia

Checking their PM response, it seems like defeat in the hands of COVID19 for Pakistan is an eventuality and Pakistan must prepare for the aftermath like debt- write off etc.

Hence posts like these are part of their bucket list before a morbid fate that awaits them.



unbiasedopinion said:


> I just laughed at this post. BBC teaching India how to manage its people, when their own country is totally devastated by virus. Their top posts are under quarantine which country virtually under two Indians now managing it after the horrible handling by their UK counterparts.
> 
> BBC should just pray for their Prince, PM and Health Minister before writing stories about India.


The very idea is to distract UK public from misery at home.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## jamahir

Hiptullha said:


> No, they'll vote for BJP next election because Yogi-Ji will promise them another monkey temple to do pooja in.



These people have begun journeys in sun and rain for hundreds of kilometers even. Whatever happens at the supposed end of the lockdown in 15 days from now, I don't think these people will have a good opinion of the BJP. Most of these journeyers are laborers from UP and Bihar. The first state is ruled by BJP and the second is allied with BJP. The Center is ruled by BJP. All these three entities have done a bad job in managing the Corona crisis. I don't think those journeying laborers and their family members will vote for BJP again.


----------



## Hiptullha

Syama Ayas said:


> Put yourself in shoes of a Pakistani with perverse rabid Indophobia



LMAO Indophobia. Nice buzzword. Put yourself in my shoes for a second and tell me what you think when you a see a bhakt declare that Modi-Ji will get a Nobel prize while news keeps pouring out of India of labourers protesting and starving because of the lockdown. Would you agree with him or disagree with him?



Syama Ayas said:


> The very idea is to distract UK public from misery at home.



I'm sure the evil Britishers were desperately waiting for news from starvation-ridden India which is still struggling with Swine flu outbreaks to deflect from things in the UK.



jamahir said:


> These people have begun journeys in sun and rain for hundreds of kilometers even. Whatever happens at the supposed end of the lockdown in 15 days from now, I don't think these people will have a good opinion of the BJP. Most of these journeyers are laborers from UP and Bihar. The first state is ruled by BJP and the second is allied with BJP. The Center is ruled by BJP. All these three entities have done a bad job in managing the Corona crisis. I don't think those journeying laborers and their family members will vote for BJP again.



They will. Stop being a cuck for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## unbiasedopinion

Syama Ayas said:


> The very idea is to distract UK public from misery at home.


I have so many friends in UK both english and desi and believe me all of them are so critical of corona thing by UK government. They themselves are saying that India is doing much better as of now. Since it is unprecedented scenario in the world with no past references on what are the best way of handling it, there is no reference manual to say what is right or wrong. 
As per me it is choice between selecting the less painful of two options, fear of what will happen in the lockdown or start moving towards their homes in sun and rain even if that mean long walks.
From country perspective the goal of the government is to minimize the casualties either from corona or from hunger. It will be a tough rope for Modi to walk, but I have a feeling India will sail out of it.

Also dont forget, even when Isro sent the MOM, these so called western countries specially US and UK media were very hawkish towards India. So i just ignore them.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

unbiasedopinion said:


> I have so many friends in UK both english and desi and believe me all of them are so critical of corona thing by UK government. They themselves are saying that India is doing much better as of now. Since it is unprecedented scenario in the world with no past references on what are the best way of handling it, there is no reference manual to say what is right or wrong.
> As per me it is choice between selecting the less painful of two options, fear of what will happen in the lockdown or start moving towards their homes in sun and rain even if that mean long walks.
> From country perspective the goal of the government is to minimize the casualties either from corona or from hunger. It will be a tough rope for Modi to walk, but I have a feeling India will sail out of it.
> 
> Also dont forget, even when Isro sent the MOM, these so called western countries specially US and UK media were very hawkish towards India. So i just ignore them.



British leadership has been failing right from UK child rapes, London terror attack and now finally COVID where their PM and health minister got infected. Expected better protection for him.

Their response to COVID was very unusual for a nation with long history of biological warfare

Also, ignoring them will make them continue, countering their narrative and exposing their issues is important

Indian Global news network WION is doing a good job on this.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EasyNow

Syama Ayas said:


> Put yourself in shoes of a Pakistani with perverse rabid Indophobia
> 
> Checking their PM response, it seems like defeat in the hands of COVID19 for Pakistan is an eventuality and Pakistan must prepare for the aftermath like debt- write off etc.
> 
> Hence posts like these are part of their bucket list before a morbid fate that awaits them.
> 
> 
> The very idea is to distract UK public from misery at home.



Every country is struggling to contain this virus, people are concerned for victims everywhere - but an Indian is the only one who would bring up Nobel prizes at this time. The hubris and self regard is sickening.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hiptullha

PersonasNonGrata said:


> Every country is struggling to contain this virus, people are concerned for victims everywhere - but an Indian is the only one who would bring up Nobel prizes at this time. The hubris and self regard is sickening.



Don't forget, the first thing they did after lockdown was try to copy the viral videos of Italians singing out of their apartment buildings. Narcissistic sociopaths.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## EasyNow

Hiptullha said:


> Don't forget, the first thing they did after lockdown was try to copy the viral videos of Italians singing out of their apartment buildings. Narcissistic sociopaths.



The resurgence of the Indian ego has been a disgusting spectacle for the rest of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## khansaheeb

PersonasNonGrata said:


> Depends on your definition of 'beat' .
> 
> Trump thinks 100,000 dead is a win. I wonder how many Indians should die for Modiji to win a prize?


1 million at least.



jamahir said:


> As an aside, India should have strictly implemented single-child policy two decades ago at least.


You mean zero child as it would have reduced chance of a rapist?


----------



## masterchief_mirza

unbiasedopinion said:


> I have so many friends in UK both english and desi and believe me all of them are so critical of corona thing by UK government. They themselves are saying that India is doing much better as of now. Since it is unprecedented scenario in the world with no past references on what are the best way of handling it, there is no reference manual to say what is right or wrong.
> As per me it is choice between selecting the less painful of two options, fear of what will happen in the lockdown or start moving towards their homes in sun and rain even if that mean long walks.
> From country perspective the goal of the government is to minimize the casualties either from corona or from hunger. It will be a tough rope for Modi to walk, but I have a feeling India will sail out of it.
> 
> Also dont forget, even when Isro sent the MOM, these so called western countries specially US and UK media were very hawkish towards India. So i just ignore them.


Complete and utter b.crap. Britain is rallying hard with the social distancing and I believe the new infection rate may have slowed just today according to some experts. Nobody...I repeat nobody in Britain (except obviously the loyal Indian British community - for obvious reasons) thinks Britain needs to take counsel from India regarding this crisis. I think you're lying about your UK based "friends".

@UKBengali



Syama Ayas said:


> British leadership has been failing right from UK child rapes, London terror attack and now finally COVID where their PM and health minister got infected. Expected better protection for him.
> 
> Their response to COVID was very unusual for a nation with long history of biological warfare
> 
> Also, ignoring them will make them continue, countering their narrative and exposing their issues is important
> 
> Indian Global news network WION is doing a good job on this.


Another moron. India hasn't tested enough people, hence has a low positive rate. It's a great plan....works a charm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

masterchief_mirza said:


> Complete and utter b.crap. Britain is rallying hard with the social distancing and I believe the new infection rate may have slowed just today according to some experts. Nobody...I repeat nobody in Britain (except obviously the loyal Indian British community - for obvious reasons) thinks Britain needs to take counsel from India regarding this crisis. I think you're lying about your UK based "friends".
> 
> @UKBengali



India is a total and utter shambles the way the "lockdown" was implemented.
Modi either not think it through properly and should have given people 72 hours to get back to their homes or simply wanted a stunt to impress the world.

UK seems to have finally slowed the spread of the virus with new patients coming into the NHS constant at 1000 over the last 3 days and the deaths around the 200ish mark. Still need more data to be sure but currently looking encouraging. However we may see the daily death rate going upwards for another 1-2 weeks as there is a lag between measures taken place and for the effects to be seen

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

EasyNow said:


> Every country is struggling to contain this virus, people are concerned for victims everywhere - but an Indian is the only one who would bring up Nobel prizes at this time. The hubris and self regard is sickening.


@padamchen was being sarcastic about Modi winning Nobel prize


----------



## AsianLion

India most stupidly ruled by a crazy Modi BJP. Big mistake.


----------



## Clearly

This is actually very heartbreaking. These poor people are trying to make ends meet, struggling for their families and no help from government. Modi Podi didnt think this thru.


----------



## atya

Raghav_101 said:


> Spare the pain for your compatriots too. Ruled by a charming superman, you still have many more cases than India with far less population.


Only means one thing...more tested per population. You're in trouble, just need one infected person to get home to their village. This will spread like fire in India

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EasyNow

Syama Ayas said:


> @padamchen was being sarcastic about Modi winning Nobel prize



Oh was he now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

EasyNow said:


> Oh was he now.


easy now sherlock


----------



## masterchief_mirza

atya said:


> Only means one thing...more tested per population. You're in trouble, just need one infected person to get home to their village. This will spread like fire in India


This is correct. Pakistan's testing rate per capita is poor but still better than India's ....perhaps because of the ridiculous criteria for testing imposed since day zero by India (only travellers and those in contact with those with a travel history). While other nations have adjusted their testing criteria to match the evolution of the outbreak, India has rigidly maintained that there is no (or perhaps "limited" in the last two days apparently...hooray!) community transmission.

The point is all developed nations are adopting a "low threshold for expansion of testing" policy. You can't really prove community transmission until you start hunting for it with aggressive testing, lowering the testing threshold to include mildly symptomatic health workers etc and anyone still suspicious symptomatically but without the travel history. India rigidly refused to do this, either deliberately or for lack of testing facilities/kits.

Of course it's almost certainly too late now. It's obviously spread high and low and testing aggressively now won't help in isolating networks of spreaders and their contacts specifically in order to attempt to contain the virus by quarantine/regional isolation, because that approach is already out the window.

https://www.thehindu.com/sci-tech/h...on-in-india/article31210937.ece?homepage=true

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EasyNow

Syama Ayas said:


> easy now sherlock



Are you his PA or has India started outsourcing consciences too?


----------



## masterchief_mirza

This is a couple of days old but 23,000 tests compared with India's 35,000 around the same day translates to a significantly better test rate per capita.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bl...dian-doctors-brace-for-tsunami-of-virus-cases

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Syama Ayas said:


> @padamchen was being sarcastic about Modi winning Nobel prize



Actually not at all.

I'm no bhakt, that's well known.

But any leader of a billion plus population who can pull this off, it will be him.


----------



## kmc_chacko

PersonasNonGrata said:


> The first case in India was on Jan 30th. In 2 months, India has only confirmed 1100 cases. Does that sound credible to you? Is that a reflection of the reality?
> 
> India is obviously not testing enough people - either that, or the govt is fudging figures, you decide.



Since GoI is clearly stated *as of now they are only testing those with travel and contact histories* as its screening parameters i believe government is not fudging figures but i will accept that we are not testing enough people.

Major problem GoI is facing is many people are hiding information of their travel and GoI is trying to physically tracing them which is very laborious process and GoI is also keeping eye on community transmission.

So presently GoI is more concentrated toward tracing travellers and increasing testing facilities to take care of future needs and I think in a country like India where 130 crores of people live and priorities might be different but goals will be same as others.



jamahir said:


> These people have begun journeys in sun and rain for hundreds of kilometers even. Whatever happens at the supposed end of the lockdown in 15 days from now, I don't think these people will have a good opinion of the BJP. Most of these journeyers are laborers from UP and Bihar. The first state is ruled by BJP and the second is allied with BJP. The Center is ruled by BJP. All these three entities have done a bad job in managing the Corona crisis. I don't think those journeying laborers and their family members will vote for BJP again.



By creating panic AK has virtually lost the plot. Now labour class will be against AK.

its win win situation for BJP



UKBengali said:


> India is a total and utter shambles the way the "lockdown" was implemented.
> Modi either not think it through properly and should have given people 72 hours to get back to their homes or simply wanted a stunt to impress the world.



Are you crazy ! giving 72 hours time to get back to their homes ? there are more than 20% of total population moved to different parts of India in search of livelihood and if they move back then it will be just like another mess and would have become epidemic center for Community Transmission.


----------



## manlion

India Coronavirus lockdown - Migrant labourers locked up in prison 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244371433418936320


----------



## jamahir

kmc_chacko said:


> By creating panic AK has virtually lost the plot. Now labour class will be against AK.
> 
> its win win situation for BJP



I agree that Kejriwal didn't anticipate this mass-migration of laborers but neither did the Center. The panic and the confusion is the result of mismanagement of the Center and the relevant state governments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Hiptullha said:


> LMAO Indophobia. Nice buzzword. Put yourself in my shoes for a second and tell me what you think when you a see a bhakt declare that Modi-Ji will get a Nobel prize while news keeps pouring out of India of labourers protesting and starving because of the lockdown. Would you agree with him or disagree with him?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure the evil Britishers were desperately waiting for news from starvation-ridden India which is still struggling with Swine flu outbreaks to deflect from things in the UK.
> 
> 
> 
> They will. Stop being a cuck for them.



Yes they will.

As will many who voted against Modi and the BJP the last time.

No more Delhi Intifadas.

No more Nizamuddins.



unbiasedopinion said:


> I have so many friends in UK both english and desi and believe me all of them are so critical of corona thing by UK government. They themselves are saying that India is doing much better as of now. Since it is unprecedented scenario in the world with no past references on what are the best way of handling it, there is no reference manual to say what is right or wrong.
> As per me it is choice between selecting the less painful of two options, fear of what will happen in the lockdown or start moving towards their homes in sun and rain even if that mean long walks.
> From country perspective the goal of the government is to minimize the casualties either from corona or from hunger. It will be a tough rope for Modi to walk, but I have a feeling India will sail out of it.
> 
> Also dont forget, even when Isro sent the MOM, these so called western countries specially US and UK media were very hawkish towards India. So i just ignore them.



No one gives a rats buttocks for the Brits. Or their hypocrisy and pontificating.



EasyNow said:


> The resurgence of the Indian ego has been a disgusting spectacle for the rest of the world.



Its been particularly disgusting to our neighbours in the main.


----------



## SIPRA

padamchen said:


> Yes they will.
> As will many who voted against Modi and tge BJP the last time.
> No more Delhi Intifadas.
> No more Nizamuddins.
> No one gives a rats buttocks for the Brits. Or their hypocrisy and pontificating.
> Its been particularly disgusting to our neighbours in the main.



@Mentee: Doctor Sahib aa gayay nain.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mentee

SIPRA said:


> @Mentee: Doctor Sahib aa gayay nain.



Vichaa lavo lamia ty lambh LA chado 



padamchen said:


> Yes they will.
> 
> As will many who voted against Modi and tge BJP the last time.
> 
> No more Delhi Intifadas.
> 
> No more Nizamuddins.
> 
> 
> 
> No one gives a rats buttocks for the Brits. Or their hypocrisy and pontificating.
> 
> 
> 
> Its been particularly disgusting to our neighbours in the main.



Ay ghaas phoos, Aj phr nahi hospital gia?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## padamchen

UKBengali said:


> India is a total and utter shambles the way the "lockdown" was implemented.
> Modi either not think it through properly and should have given people 72 hours to get back to their homes or simply wanted a stunt to impress the world.
> 
> UK seems to have finally slowed the spread of the virus with new patients coming into the NHS constant at 1000 over the last 3 days and the deaths around the 200ish mark. Still need more data to be sure but currently looking encouraging. However we may see the daily death rate going upwards for another 1-2 weeks as there is a lag between measures taken place and for the effects to be seen



Lol

A small pissant island has 200 dead.

A continent has less than 30 at last count.

But yeah it's the pissant which is doing great.

Bollocks.


----------



## manlion

*For India’s Laborers, Coronavirus Lockdown Is an Order to Starve*
Despite leaders’ decrees on staying home, laborers who live hand-to-mouth say they have no choice but to keep hitting the streets. Here are their stories.







https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/30/world/asia/coronavirus-india-lockdown.html


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1244947141132537856

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

padamchen said:


> Lol
> 
> A small pissant island has 200 dead.
> 
> A continent has less than 30 at last count.
> 
> But yeah it's the pissant which is doing great.
> 
> Bollocks.



Dude.....

Covid-19 HATES hot and/or humid conditions that most of S Asia has right now.

This is a major factor why thousands are not dying daily in S Asia right now.

I am not criticising Modi on everything but his stupid "lockdown" with just 4 hours notice when India has millions of migrant labourers that got stuck 100s of miles from home. He was right to initiate it but not on how he did it.
He is doing great in other areas like getting industry involved in mass production of ventilators/ other critical medical and leading S Asia joint efforts in the fight.


----------



## padamchen

UKBengali said:


> Dude.....
> 
> Covid-19 HATES hot and/or humid conditions that most of S Asia has right now.
> 
> This is a major factor why thousands are not dying daily in S Asia dying right.
> 
> I am not criticising Modi on everything but his stupid "lockdown" with just 4 hours notice when India has millions of migrant labourers that got stuck 100s of miles from home. He was right to initiate it but not on how he did it.
> He is doing great in other areas like getting industry involved in mass production of ventilators/ other critical medical and leading S Asia joint efforts in the fight.



Don't dude me buddy.

Your servility to the white man and hatred for the Hindu are both quite evident in your nonsensical post where you claim more Britons are dead but Britain doing better than India.

And then this hot humid gibberish coverup.

Keep sucking up and hating.

We are behind our PM 500%.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UKBengali

padamchen said:


> And then this hot humid gibberish coverup.




It is based on scientific fact dude.


----------



## SIPRA

UKBengali said:


> It is based on scientific fact dude.



There appears to be quite a weight in what you are saying. Because, I am still surprised that why casualty number is so less in Pakistan, India and Bangladesh.


----------



## kmc_chacko

jamahir said:


> I agree that Kejriwal didn't anticipate this mass-migration of laborers but neither did the Center. The panic and the confusion is the result of mismanagement of the Center and the relevant state governments.



But Yogi used this opportunity amend his reputation and done a great job.


----------



## UKBengali

SIPRA said:


> There appears to be quite a weight in what you are saying. Because, I am still surprised that why casualty number is so less in Pakistan, India and Bangladesh.




This does not mean that social distancing and ramping up medical resources is not required.

Good to see that all S Asian countries are doing this.

BD has brought 250 ventilators and 350 more are an order. There is an additional 1100 available between the public/private sectors in BD should they be required.

Luckily for most of S Asia, it has weather where viruses like Covid-19 cannot flourish.

I left my takeaway outside my fridge last night as the warmer temperature in the kitchen will be more hostile for Covid-19's survival chances than the cold fridge.

Let S Asia take the extra help from the weather I say!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamahir

kmc_chacko said:


> But Yogi used this opportunity amend his reputation and done a great job.



What has he done ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistani Fighter

jamahir said:


> What has he done ??


Pooja


----------



## jamahir

Syed Hammad Ahmed said:


> Pooja



I really hope not.


----------



## Hiptullha

padamchen said:


> Don't dude me buddy.
> 
> Your servility to the white man and hatred for the Hindu are both quite evident in your nonsensical post where you claim more Britons are dead but Britain doing better than India.
> 
> And then this hot humid gibberish coverup.
> 
> Keep sucking up and hating.
> 
> We are behind our PM 500%.



Literal sandal licking bhakt calling other people servile. Every "Hindu hater" here has shown more empathy to the millions of starving low-caste pajeets wandering the country than you or any other Sanghi fellating Modi-Ji and Yogi-Ji.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

Hiptullha said:


> Literal sandal licking bhakt calling other people servile. Every "Hindu hater" here has shown more empathy to the millions of starving low-caste pajeets wandering the country than you or any other Sanghi fellating Modi-Ji and Yogi-Ji.



Ok.

Now take care of your country and stop obsessing about ours.


----------



## IndoCarib

JafarQureshi said:


> By end of April-2020, Indian population would be 500 Million. I expect most of the Hindus to die as Muslims eat hygienic and nutritious food.




*
Coronavirus India: After Delhi Mosque Event, 7 COVID-19 Deaths, Nationwide Search: *
https://www.ndtv.com/india-news/cor...moved-out-for-qu-2203336?pfrom=home-topscroll


----------



## EasyNow

padamchen said:


> Its been particularly disgusting to our neighbours in the main.



Oh dear, do you actually think the rise of Hindu militancy, communal unrest, religious intolerance. And Akshay Kumar's new movies have made your neighbors jealous?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

EasyNow said:


> Oh dear, do you actually think the rise of Hindu militancy, communal unrest, religious intolerance. And Akshay Kumar's new movies have made your neighbors jealous?



Jealous is not the word I used.

Nor did I mention you guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Andhadhun said:


> Indian Railway doing its bit,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Providing Health care to Far flung parts of India.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1243612123608969216


So this is the so called Indian innovation hospital trains, you jus added curtains and it was. Have you seen our modular hospitals each equipped with ventilators toilets and diagnostics? This is crap.



padamchen said:


> Actually not at all.
> 
> I'm no bhakt, that's well known.
> 
> But any leader of a billion plus population who can pull this off, it will be him.


Just saw your hospital trains, you added curtains to the train compartments, great innovation. Lololol. Go check out our modular hospitals, one container two beds, with oxygen, ventilators and diagnostics,inbuilt toilet. Remote 5g monitoring, uv box for food delivery n minimize medical worker exposure. Damn you guys are crude.


----------



## padamchen

Han Patriot said:


> So this is the so called Indian innovation hospital trains, you jus added curtains and it was. Have you seen our modular hospitals each equipped with ventilators toilets and diagnostics? This is crap.



What's crap is what you eat. Why don't you do something about that?

I mesn seriously man. Why don't you eat like humans? Chicken, meat, fish. Eggs. Milk.

Must you put everything that moves into your mouth?

Look at the world. Look at what you have unleashed because of YOUR crap.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

padamchen said:


> What's crap is what you eat. Why don't you do something about that?
> 
> I mesn seriously man. Why don't you eat like humans? Chicken, meat, fish. Eggs. Milk.
> 
> Must you put everything that moves into your mouth?
> 
> Look at the world. Look at what you have unleashed because of YOUR crap.


I EAT ALL THE FOOD LISTED BY YOU GENIUS. I don't eat bats rats nor dogs my dear yindoo friend. There are a minority who eat that but not me. To be honest 99% of Chinese don't take weird meat but 1% is 10million in a population of a billion right?

Anyway I am asking about your hospital trains which you so proudly touted as our equivalent. No more bragging tone it seems? I just spoke to an upper middle class Indian, even he is having problem getting enough food. Care to share some insights. In China during the peak, I have got delivery courtesy of our digital economy and superb logistics, yes not even Europe or US come close to that and I am not bragging.


----------



## padamchen

Han Patriot said:


> I EAT ALL THE FOOD LISTED BY YOU GENIUS. I don't eat bats rats nor dogs my dear yindoo friend. There are a minority who eat that but not me. To be honest 99% of Chinese don't take weird meat but 1% is 10million in a population of a billion right?
> 
> Anyway I am asking about your hospital trains which you so proudly touted as our equivalent. No more bragging tone it seems? I just spoke to an upper middle class Indian, even he is having problem getting enough food. Care to share some insights. In China during the peak, I have got delivery courtesy of our digital economy and superb logistics, yes not even Europe or US come close to that and I am not bragging.



I'm happy that you eat like a human being.

However that does not absolve you of the collective responsibility as a nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taimoor Khan

padamchen said:


> No I really want to know as an Indian.
> 
> What was our blunder in Kashmir?



What have you gained by your so called change in your constitution with is worth the paper it is written on? Pakistan control every single inch Kashmir which it had before you foolish act, you are staying put where you were, all you gained is further hatred from Kashmiris and even those who were sympathetic to the India, you alienated them as well. If it is that not a blunder then what it is?


----------



## Han Patriot

padamchen said:


> I'm happy that you eat like a human being.
> 
> However that does not absolve you of the collective responsibility as a nation.


That virus could have happened anywhere, we took the brunt of the beatings while the world watched and laughed. Now nobody is laughing. A month ago people predicted the collapse of China, now due to superb governance which NO ONE ON EARTH CAN Match, sorry after this incident, most Chinese are more and more confident of their government,fates had changed.


----------



## padamchen

Taimoor Khan said:


> What have you gained by your so called change in your constitution with is worth the paper it is written on? Pakistan control every single inch Kashmir which it had before you foolish act, you are staying put where you were, all you gained is further hatred from Kashmiris and even those who were sympathetic to the India, you alienated them as well. If it is that not a blunder then what it is?



No one in India cares about Kashmiri hatred or alienation.

We take that as a given on first principles and act from there.



Han Patriot said:


> That virus could have happened anywhere, we took the brunt of the beatings while the world watched and laughed. Now nobody is laughing. A month ago people predicted the collapse of China, now due to superb governance which NO ONE ON EARTH CAN Match, sorry after this incident, most Chinese are more and more confident of their government,fates had changed.



So basically it's a big FU to the world.

Thanks.


----------



## Han Patriot

padamchen said:


> No one in India cares about Kashmiri hatred or alienation.
> 
> We take that as a given on first principles and act from there.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically it's a big FU to the world.
> 
> Thanks.


Let me tell you this, after this, they might be only One industrial power left and everybody would need to buy from us. Its whether the time is right for Xi to declare a new trading system. INDIA if still led by that idiot will descent into chaos. This is my prediction, let's see how it unfolds.


----------



## Taimoor Khan

padamchen said:


> No one in India cares about Kashmiri hatred or alienation.
> 
> We take that as a given on first principles and act from there.



No wonder you are a screwed up nation.

Question remain, what have you gained?


----------



## padamchen

Han Patriot said:


> Let me tell you this, after this, they might be only One industrial power left and everybody would need to buy from us. Its whether the time is right for Xi to declare a new trading system. INDIA if still led by that idiot will descent into chaos. This is my prediction, let's see how it unfolds.



What I think is going to happen is that China is going to get isolated.

I see China being booted out of the N5.

And India invited in.



Taimoor Khan said:


> No wonder you are a screwed up nation.
> 
> Question remain, what have you gained?



You will see ....


----------



## Taimoor Khan

padamchen said:


> You will see ....


----------



## masterchief_mirza

padamchen said:


> No one in India cares about Kashmiri hatred or alienation.
> 
> We take that as a given on first principles and act from there.
> 
> 
> 
> So basically it's a big FU to the world.
> 
> Thanks.


The irony and hypocrisy within a single post of yours is remarkable. 

You give a big FU to Kashmir ignoring with glee the hatred and alienation therein. Then a breath later you sarcastically criticise China for what you describe as its "FU to the world".

Goose, gander etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

masterchief_mirza said:


> The irony and hypocrisy within a single post of yours is remarkable.
> 
> You give a big FU to Kashmir ignoring with glee the hatred and alienation therein. Then a breath later you sarcastically criticise China for what you describe as its "FU to the world".
> 
> Goose, gander etc.



I'm.smazed at how tightly these guys have you that even when your population is at mortal risk due to their direct actions, the pompoms continue to wave.

Irony died and is getting ready for a Hindu rebirth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## masterchief_mirza

padamchen said:


> I'm.smazed at how tightly these guys have you that even when your population is at mortal risk due to their direct actions, the pompoms continue to wave.
> 
> Irony died and is getting ready for a Hindu rebirth.


You mean China?? Nice try buddy.

Covid was a natural phenomenon. I can blame China for covid as much as I can blame India for earthquakes because of its constant urge to hump Asia. 

What matters is the response from China, which actually ensured - as far as we know - zero cases exported to Pakistan. Pakistani and Chinese officials handled that well. Contrast that with the debacle in Iran and it's obvious where "blame" can theoretically be apportioned, though even that would be a bit overly harsh on Iran as they are stretched to breaking point themselves - still gross incompetence though. 

Mercifully, our borders with you lot were pretty well shut anyway.


----------



## UKBengali

padamchen said:


> I'm.smazed at how tightly these guys have you that even when your population is at mortal risk due to their direct actions, the pompoms continue to wave.
> 
> Irony died and is getting ready for a Hindu rebirth.




Like I say China is likely to have only Pakistan and Myanmar that unconditionally back them after this crisis is over.

They will need to be 100% transparent and keep their ban on wet markets permanent if they want to play a full part in the world again.

If the suspicions that China caused this and then covered it up initially and so helped the spread are true then this is just terrible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ChennaiDude

RPK said:


> Most of the Kerala cases comes from Kasaragod and Kannur. Go check the demographics of these two district.


@RPK - Does it really matter-They are all Indians-Lets not feed the Troll.


----------



## EasyNow

padamchen said:


> Jealous is not the word I used.



Ok so the disgust must be genuine and deserved - just like I said.


----------



## ChennaiDude

padamchen said:


> Modi is in line for the Nobel if we can beat this.
> 
> Remember this date and thread.
> 
> It was predicted here.


_Lokah Samastah Sukhino Bhavantu-
Translation: May all beings in the entire universe be happy and free.

This is a popular mantra for peace, not just for one's own self or family, but for the world, and the universe (literally, all the worlds in the entire universe). It encourages one to go beyond his own identity and his small world, to identify with the entire creation and all its beings, since the Being is the same in all creatures._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EasyNow

kmc_chacko said:


> Since GoI is clearly stated *as of now they are only testing those with travel and contact histories* as its screening parameters i believe government is not fudging figures but i will accept that we are not testing enough people.
> 
> Major problem GoI is facing is many people are hiding information of their travel and GoI is trying to physically tracing them which is very laborious process and GoI is also keeping eye on community transmission.
> 
> So presently GoI is more concentrated toward tracing travellers and increasing testing facilities to take care of future needs and I think in a country like India where 130 crores of people live and priorities might be different but goals will be same as others.
> 
> 
> 
> By creating panic AK has virtually lost the plot. Now labour class will be against AK.
> 
> its win win situation for BJP
> 
> 
> 
> Are you crazy ! giving 72 hours time to get back to their homes ? there are more than 20% of total population moved to different parts of India in search of livelihood and if they move back then it will be just like another mess and would have become epidemic center for Community Transmission.



The time for testing people with travel histories is long gone. The disease has localised since weeks ago. 

I understand if you say a poor country can't afford testing, but to pretend like the disease has not spread is futile.


----------



## ChennaiDude

Hiptullha said:


> No, they'll vote for BJP next election because Yogi-Ji will promise them another monkey temple to do pooja in.


How would you like it if I start calling your belief/God names?--This is not the time-be a human for a change.


----------



## itsanufy

Han Patriot said:


> That virus could have happened anywhere, we took the brunt of the beatings while the world watched and laughed. Now nobody is laughing. A month ago people predicted the collapse of China, now due to superb governance which NO ONE ON EARTH CAN Match, sorry after this incident, most Chinese are more and more confident of their government,fates had changed.


Still you don't live in China, First in US, noe in SG.


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Haathi Chale bazaar, kutte bhonke hazaar. Let us deal with it the best possible way that we can. Mistakes will be made, non one's approach is perfect. Every country has made one mistake or another. Let the dogs bark. We should aim to come out of it with as little damage as possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

padamchen said:


> What I think is going to happen is that China is going to get isolated.
> 
> I see China being booted out of the N5.
> 
> And India invited in.
> 
> 
> 
> You will see ....


You mean P5? India is lucky to even remain as one after this. Lol



itsanufy said:


> Still you don't live in China, First in US, noe in SG.


You got me wrong first China then SG then US and then China. The market is huge here my friend, so when some idiot above talks about isolation.... He doesn't know what he is talking about.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RPK

ChennaiDude said:


> @RPK - Does it really matter-They are all Indians-Lets not feed the Troll.


I know they all Indian. I never said they are not


----------



## padamchen

UKBengali said:


> Like I say China is likely to have only Pakistan and Myanmar that unconditionally back them after this crisis is over.
> 
> They will need to be 100% transparent and keep their ban on wet markets permanent if they want to play a full part in the world again.
> 
> If the suspicions that China caused this and then covered it up initially and so helped the spread are true then this is just terrible.



They are banking in the fact that the world cannot do without their manufacturing base.

They do not realise that they've done a 9/11 on the white man.

And he is now coming for him.


----------



## Hiptullha

ChennaiDude said:


> How would you like it if I start calling your belief/God names?.



What names have I used? Are you denying the existence of monkey temples? There's a very famous one in Jaipur from my understanding.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## UKBengali

padamchen said:


> They are banking in the fact that the world cannot do without their manufacturing base.
> 
> They do not realise that they've done a 9/11 on the white man.
> 
> And he is now coming for him.



UK Government Ministers are already publicly blaming China for this.
The Chinese need to fully come clean and change their behaviour going forward if they want to stay as part of the world as normal after this.
This is way worse than 9/11 btw.


----------



## padamchen

UKBengali said:


> UK Government Ministers are already publicly blaming China for this.
> The Chinese need to fully come clean and change their behaviour going forward if they want to stay as part of the world as normal after this.



The Chinese have mistaken the white man's silence and smiles for his weakness.

While the white man has gone lazy and fat and soft and old farming his work out to willing non white labour.

What the white man has done so successfully against Muslims after 9/11 is a template that will easily be transferred against tge Chinese.

The Chinese will soon find that when forced into a position of choosing sides,very few nations will detach from the global mainstream controlled by the New York London axis.


----------



## UKBengali

padamchen said:


> The Chinese have mistaken the white man's silence and smiles for his weakness.
> 
> While the white man has gone lazy and fat and soft and old farming his work out to willing non white labour.
> 
> What the white man has done so successfully against Muslims after 9/11 is a template that will easily be transferred against tge Chinese.
> 
> The Chinese will soon find that when forced into a position of choosing sides,very few nations will detach from the global mainstream controlled by the New York London axis.



I don't think the West will find too many countries resisting joining them in isolating China if they do not fully come clean
when all this is over.

China needs to show it is a responsible country if it wants to stay integrated with the rest of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

UKBengali said:


> I don't think the West will find too many countries resisting joining them in isolating China if they do not fully come clean
> when all this is over.
> 
> China needs to show it is a responsible country if it wants to stay integrated with the rest of the world.



I waa talking pure politics and economics.

No one around the world has an iota of doubt about China's role in this.

The west dismantled the USSR at its peak.

China is not in the same ballpark.


----------



## kmc_chacko

jamahir said:


> What has he done ??



He is just acting like savior and providing required care for them.



EasyNow said:


> The time for testing people with travel histories is long gone. The disease has localised since weeks ago.
> 
> I understand if you say a poor country can't afford testing, but to pretend like the disease has not spread is futile.



You are right time for testing people with travel histories are gone instead prosecuting and executing them should be started considering many idiotic people have started to act like, Government instructions are not for them and they are above all.

GoI can't test everyone, as it is States duty, GoI can only instruct them, but can't implement it just like CAA Act. States should take initiative and set up facilities for collected the data/samples for testing instead of asking people to go to Government approved labs.


----------



## UKBengali

padamchen said:


> I waa talking pure politics and economics.
> 
> No one around the world has an iota of doubt about China's role in this.
> 
> The west dismantled the USSR at its peak.
> 
> China is not in the same ballpark.




It is just disgraceful how the Chinese are trying to lay blame on US military etc when they should just keep quiet and use their huge industrial capacity to supply the rest of the world with ventilators and other corona related equipment at _cost_ price.

After this horrible pandemic is over then a full and thorough UN investigation led by WHO will be able to ascertain whether it is Chinese "wet markets" that were the cause of the passing of the virus from animals to humans and also whether China was responsible for infecting the rest of the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## padamchen

UKBengali said:


> It is just disgraceful how the Chinese are trying to lay blame on US military etc when they should just keep quiet and use their huge industrial capacity to supply the rest of the world with ventilators and other corona related equipment at _cost_ price.
> 
> After this horrible pandemic is over then a full and thorough UN investigation led by WHO will be able to ascertain whether it is Chinese "wet markets" that were the cause of the passing of the virus from animals to humans and also whether China was responsible for infecting the rest of the world.



The UN and WHO are toothless.

This will require direct governments working together.

A modern day Nuremberg.


----------



## UKBengali

padamchen said:


> The UN and WHO are toothless.
> 
> This will require direct governments working together.
> 
> A modern day Nuremberg.




Needs to be directed by the Security Council under binding resolution with China playing ball with it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AsianLion

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1251853098907136007


----------



## AsianLion




----------

